# Prison Break



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hmm, Despite a thorough search I can't find our Prison Break thread so have started a new one.....

It's back tonight!!!!! ​


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*OMG!

It was soooooo good wasnt it? Its all go go go  

I hate the torturing and fighting scenes but cant help but watch it!

Roll on next week!

(Its Lost on Sunday too! Wooooo hooooo!)*


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

OMG Sparkle!!!! Twins!!!! Fanbloomintastic!!! 

I'm thrilled for you & will be keeping a close eye on your progress!  

By the way I haven't watched last night's PB yet, DH likes us to watch it together so will probably tomorrow night   I look forward to the torture from behind a cushion as usual!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG!!! I missed it - I had it all set to record from this week   
Wonder if its on again anywhere


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

It'll probably be on sky 2 or 3

It was repeated last night but I reckon it will be on again before the next one on Monday


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Not long to go! *


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I LOVE it


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Oh my goodness - i thought my heart was going to pop out of my chest when i watched it this week - all that suspense and adrenalin - it wasnt good for me! 

Last one next week - cant wait!

xx*


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Michael *


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Wahh! I can't believe another series is over.

I don't think it'll be back again until some time NEXT year, due to the writer's strike  

Poor Sucre!!   What will happen to him?!


----------

